
Show HN: Messaging App - garyhbutton
https://www.ironnotice.com
======
mdni007
How did this reach this high on HN? Also source?

~~~
garyhbutton
I do not know. What source?

~~~
_august
code

~~~
garyhbutton
Here is the client source code: [https://github.com/ghbutton/iron-
client](https://github.com/ghbutton/iron-client)

------
garyhbutton
I made a little desktop end to end encrypted messaging app

~~~
asdfasdf1231
end to end without self hosted open source servers have (among others) a
tradeoff: either opaque server you can't trust at all, or no offline messages.
Which one you decided on?

~~~
garyhbutton
I was thinking of making the client code open source (eventually) so that
users can know that their privacy is respected

~~~
asdfasdf1231
So you choose opaque server. At least do not hide the offline validation as
deep as whatsapp and others do.

also work with linux/android distros do distribute the built from source
client. otherwise, it's just more of the same

------
bobblywobbles
I wish you luck on your app!

~~~
garyhbutton
Thanks!

